# Another creak-chasing thread



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Chasing a persistent creaking/clicking and occasional popping sound under load - gets worse the more power I put down and seems worse when hammering the drive-side crank.

I initially replaced the BB last fall (older XT hollowtech II crank) to try and resolve this, but it didn’t help (haven’t ridden much since due to injury/surgery). Recently I removed and re-greased the BB (all torqued to spec), ensured the chainring bolts were properly torqued, checked the derailleur and hanger, removed and greased the threads on the rear axle, cleaned and greased the dropper post, inspected and re-greased the headset bearings and yet the creak-click-pop persists. Any advice of where to go next? Bike is a 2014 Transition Bandit. I haven’t gotten into the pivots yet, as I’m saving that tear down for last. What should I look for there? I had the shock off recently and when moving the seat stay & chainstay around the bearings seem to be pretty smooth.


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

NM - posted in the General Thread


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

Check shock bolts and saddle clamps also.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Prolly a torque related issue. Not a need for lubrication.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

You don't mention looking at the pedals.


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

DeoreDX said:


> You don't mention looking at the pedals.


Pedals removed, inspected, greased & reinstalled. All bolt torque checked and re-checked. No change. I've now stripped down the bike to do a fresh bearing service (some slightly gritty bearings, but none seized). Putting info in thread started in general forum..,


----------

